# Getting back/shoulder/wrist pain



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I started playing guitar about last winter and while I didn't have any sort of back pains before, recently I begun to get back pain. Today I also experienced while at the restaurant a freezing and pain from my wrist through my shoulder to my back. 

The thing is I usually pratice about 1 hour everyday and rarely 2 to 3 hours (once per week). I don't feel I play that much, and I know others play more without pain.

I know some of this is coming from a very bad posture when sitting, I'm always leaning over my guitar with a curved back. I'm trying to correct my posture and sitting position. When standing up, I'm very short and slim so any guitar is kind of bigger and heavier for me in comparaison.

I plan on getting a guitar teacher so he can help me with this, but right now I don't have much time since I'm doing certification training for work. 

In the meantime, beside working on good posture is there anything else I should work on? I was thinking maybe strechting exercises, not doing x type of movement for more than y time, etc.

I would be grateful for any help because this last week I didn't play much at all because of this situation and what happened today got me thinking even more about this.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Go see a massage therapist, chiropractor and MD right away. Years ago in my late teens I tried to "play through" my neck and shoulder pain. Long story short, I am about to turn 37 and haven't been able to play drums since about 1990! My first love was taken from me, don't let it happen to you.

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gilles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I also experienced while at the restaurant a *freezing* and pain from my wrist through my shoulder to my back.


By "freezing" do you mean spasm/painful muscle tightening or "pins and needles" /numbness (areas of change of feeling/ sensation when touching your skin).

Sensory changes (and pain) in the shoulder and arm *could be *related to nerve (root) compression where the nerves leave/"exit" from the spine (in the neck area).

Playing the guitar and your posture might aggravate (or possibly be the cause of) your pain, but there are many other possible causes and diagnostic considerations.

The number of candles on your birthday cake could be playing a role here also:food-smiley-004:

In brief....see your physican for a thorough assessment.

Hope you can solve this frustrating/painful problem soon and get on with some comfortable playing.

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My massage therapist works wonders, especially on my arms. My chiropractor works wonders, especially on my back, pelvis, and neck. My MD pushes pills (which I generally detest) and looks after my various fluid and organ tests every 6 months.

Get a competent teacher NOW! A good one will coach you out of bad habits, and keep you focused with regular attention.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> My massage therapist works wonders, especially on my arms. My chiropractor works wonders, especially on my back, pelvis, and neck. My MD pushes pills (which I generally detest) and looks after my various fluid and organ tests every 6 months.
> 
> Get a competent teacher NOW! A good one will coach you out of bad habits, and keep you focused with regular attention.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I support and respect what Mooh and others are suggesting...just please do not leave your physician "out of the loop".

As a proud (retired) physiotherapist...I would like to add this profession to the list of practioners that you might wish to consider for the provision of treatment.

Dave


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips, I'm 27 btw.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Greco is quite correct of course, keep your doctor in the loop. I have found that mine very much respects the work of other health care professionals, and considers them when recommending care. 

Sometimes the missing link is proper exercise, including warm-ups, relaxation techniques, and stretches. Starting up cold can hurt an old guy like me, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad to have found this forum. People are always very helpful. I'll go see my MD and I'll get a teacher as a first step.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Well, I don't know anything specifically about fingers/playing guitar, but in gym we were taught to warm up before and do stretches after. Warming up means performing an exercise which simulates your planned activity, but with less intensity, so that you warm up the right muscle groups. Stretching is done to alleviate future pain/soreness which is caused by buildup of acid in the muscles due to strenuous exercise. Of course, this probably wont help if you actually have some problem besides bad habits... The other advice that I always hear, is that you should stop as soon as you feel any pain... which is probably a good idea.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree with all of the above, but if you want to stop the problem from re-occuring stop looking at your guitar when you are playing.

Take a week and play standing up straight and looking at something else other than the guitar (I used to have a Penthouse Pet on the back of my bedroom door). This will fix the cause of your back problem, your ear will get better and it makes playing more interesting and fun. You will also find that when you play standing up you can shift the guitar around to get better access to different parts of the fretboard which makes it easier on the wrists.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I'm seventeen years old, and i have a displaced right shoulder plate. Long story short, too much playing in a bad position. I went to see a physiotherapist a while ago, and she worked wonders while i was there. Now the pain's back, and my new job at the grocery store doesn't help at all.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

+++ to all the above. Once you've got a clean bill of health, I'd like to echo Hamm Guitars, and possible add:

the sublime: five or ten pushups before you start playing;

the ridiculous: a left-handed guitar, possibly a cheapie just to have around the house. Playing left-handed should reverse a lot of strain, and although ridiculously frustrating at first, there could IMO be a big pay-off for your righty playing...


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

peter benn said:


> +++ to all the above. Once you've got a clean bill of health, I'd like to echo Hamm Guitars, and possible add:
> 
> the sublime: five or ten pushups before you start playing;
> 
> the ridiculous: a left-handed guitar, possibly a cheapie just to have around the house. Playing left-handed should reverse a lot of strain, and although ridiculously frustrating at first, there could IMO be a big pay-off for your righty playing...


I'm actually a leftie who plays rightie.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have any specifics on you-eg. how long you've been playing,your physical build etc, to give a more directed response, also there are musician doctors as well out there that could help you too, but as a general overall introductory response:
It's a complex issue trying to trace what is causing the problem and where-wrist,shoulder,neck,back. Sometimes the problem is not local(even if it's painful in a certain spot),it may be referred pain from another area. If it's a bad posture or a bad hand position problem, like what has been said a good teacher(who has experience with correcting posture issues) could help you remedy it. Though sometimes teachers just haven't had these problems or have a physique that isn't susceptible to the same aches and pains you're susceptible to, so they may not be the most helpful in this regard. 
For remedial help, physiotherapy alone or combined with acupuncture or Shiatsu can help. For more chronic issues, movement therapies like Feldenkreis, Yoga, or Tai Chi are great..these all promote good circulation and help in the development of fluidity, balance and connectedness in your arm,head, torso and leg movements. Bad habits usually are at the root of most problems mainly because they are unconscious and have been there for a long time, but these disciplines will help you become more aware of where your specific tensions are and you'll learn over time how to treat them yourself. We all have tensions.. you need to know where yours are; once you start to see them more clearly then you can start working to release them.

I find I can get lost in a piece of music practicing away and find that I've been locked(almost frozen) into a physical posture, sometimes for a hour or longer,totally oblivious to what my body is telling me(not good!).. at first the body will start to complain, you'll be maybe a little bit of stiffness, but if this keeps recurring and you start getting pain on a regular basis you need to stop,'cause something isn't right. Try and experiment, break up your practice time into shorter periods with lots of breaks. Experiment with guitar height(adjust the strap), try different straps(as mentioned below) are your strings too heavy for doing those double string country bends?Try a lower gauge, Are you tense when you play? Do you breathe?..some people almost stop breathing when they play which tightens everything up. All these small things can add up to a lot of unnecessary tension, by experimenting with sitting and standing postures you can find out what works best for you.

Being fit is always of benefit-good circulation and flexibility help all musicians. I've been using a guitar strap made by Michele Morin Courroie y Strap that takes the pressure off your shoulder and distributes it more evenly-it's helped me as I have nerve impingement problems in my neck and shoulders from a car accident where I suffered severe whiplash. in my case those pains will always be there, but it sounds like you're a young guy, so you should be able to rehabilitate yourself. Start now though, you'll most likely have to deal with other physical issues as you get older..trust me!
hope this helps,
cheers
Chris


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Well, I think you're getting lots of good advice, but I'll put in my two cents with a simple solution.

Years ago in another lifetime I was a welder, and I found that leaning slightly forward and trying to stay very still was causing my back to get sore, and if I didn't take a break it would sort of seize up, or go into spasm. Now many years later it still happens, even when playing the guitar. If I take a break and relax it will go away, but like others here I get involved and wait too long....now, for the simple solution...I play sitting on a kitchen chair and I lean back while playing and I have zero problems that way.

Might work for you too. Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I suffered from two herniated discs at C6 & C7 ( the bottom of the neck ) and it caused some back pain, terrible shoulder pain and the loss of use of my left arm for a while. I attended a physio therapist who got me started on yoga and cured my pain. Also find that yoga helps me be aware of my posture, to prevent re occurance and also it helps my playing... 
See your doctor and ask about physio it can't hurt any worse.


----------

